# Two words: panda garras



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

SO cute and so much fun to watch. I picked up 10 of them this weekend, and they are instantly my new favorite non-betta fish.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

10? What size tank do you have for them? They should be kept in 30g+ tanks that are 3 feet or longer for swim room, though small fish they need a lot of space. And unlike betta they prefer strong water flow/current.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't worry, they're not in a betta tank. They are in my 55 gallon community tank. My canister filter does 400 gph, so there's definitely plenty of current. I just picked up a 120 gallon tank, so they will move into that in a couple weeks when I get time to set it up.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

givemethatfish said:


> Don't worry, they're not in a betta tank. They are in my 55 gallon community tank. My canister filter does 400 gph, so there's definitely plenty of current. I just picked up a 120 gallon tank, so they will move into that in a couple weeks when I get time to set it up.


Awesome! 
I can't recall who it as, but I remember someone on another forum posting photos of their panda garra... the garra would swim over and suck on their hand 'cleaning' it, very cute... wish I could find the photos or thread again..
[edit] FOUND IT also has a video if you scroll down


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Ooh now I don't have to spend all that money on exfoliating products.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Panda garras are adorable! I want to get some for my 40 breeder I'm setting up soon


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

YES! I have a deformed juvie Panda Garra in my 29, he'll go into my 45 once it's up but he's the cutest thing ever! Doesn't bother none of the bottom feeders which I expected that he would but he just goes about his merry way sucking on the glass, the plants, and rooting around in the sand and plants lol.


----------

